# Skullcap for anxiety?



## rose_bud79 (Jul 21, 2005)

I've had panic attacks (I think) for a few years now. It's never been diagnosed by a dr. but I think I'm just an anxious person. My pulse speeds up for no reason sometimes and I can't breathe. I started taking a tincture (sp?) called Kava Kava Plus and it has: kava kava, siberian ginseng, st. john's wort, oats, and skullcap (I was going to take skullcap only b/c I'd heard it's good for anxiety). I also have Rescue Remedy that's flower essences to relieve stress.

My question is: is it safe to take this while I'm still breastfeeding? It seems to help calm me down a lot and I would rather take something organic and natural from the earth than a drug. But, I want to make sure it's safe for the little guy!


----------



## WildNettle (Oct 25, 2006)

bluebottle said:


> kellymom says probably ok.
> 
> http://www.kellymom.com/herbal/ref/h....html#skullcap
> 
> ...


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

Kava kava can be hard on the liver at certain doses. I don't remember specifically but that might be something to check out.


----------



## Lilacmoon (Apr 24, 2002)

Hops, Chamomile, Fennel, Feverfew, Lemon Balm, Mullein and Catnip are also great for anxiety, as well as Valerian. Motherwort is useful in cases when anxiety is associated with palpitations. Another favorite is Verbena and Passion Flower, infused with peppermint tea..


----------



## rose_bud79 (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the help! I think I'll go and get tea for when I'm at home and just the skullcap for when I'm about.


----------



## provocativa (Jan 17, 2005)

Most who suffer from anxiety are deficient in magnesium, and have an added imbalance of copper and zinc. Usually the copper's too high and the zinc too low. Additionally, mag and zinc are good for breastfeeding. Magnesium citrate is the most absorbable form, the name brand is called Natural Calm. I would get that and some zinc, and then add in the herbs once your nutrition is sound. I'm betting many of the calming herbs are high in magnesium, now that I think of it. www.alternativementalhealth.com has some interesting articles about nutritional deficiencies and mental illness. Magnesium will help!


----------



## StayAtHomeMama21 (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't know about the rest of the group, but the siberian ginseng made my anxiety worse.


----------



## kaydee (Aug 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sphinxie* 
Kava kava can be hard on the liver at certain doses. I don't remember specifically but that might be something to check out.

This is true; I had elevated liver enzymes after taking kava. There are warnings about kava in Europe and the US.

Here's a bit of what ConsumerLab.com has to say about kava:

Quote:

However, a growing number of case reports have raised serious concerns about kava's safety. These reports suggest that, occasionally, even normal doses of kava can cause severe liver injury.25,26,36,37,48-50 Based on these reports, regulatory agencies have taken action in numerous countries banning or restricting sale of kava. However, case reports are notorious for failing to show cause and effect, and some well-regarded experts who have reviewed the literature feel that kava has not been shown unsafe.51,52 At present, if you wish to use this herb, we recommend that you seek physician supervision to monitor for liver inflammation. People with liver problems, who drink alcohol excessively, or who take medications that can harm the liver, are probably at increased risk of harm by kava.

and skullcap:

Quote:

Safety Issues

Not much is known about the safety of skullcap. However, if you take too much, it can cause confusion and stupor.1 There have been reports of liver damage following consumption of products labeled skullcap; however, since skullcap has been known to be adulterated with germander, an herb toxic to the liver, it may not have been the skullcap that was at fault.2,3 Safety in young children, pregnant or nursing women, or those with severe liver or kidney disease has not been established.


----------



## Lilacmoon (Apr 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *provocativa* 
Most who suffer from anxiety are deficient in magnesium, and have an added imbalance of copper and zinc. Usually the copper's too high and the zinc too low. Additionally, mag and zinc are good for breastfeeding. Magnesium citrate is the most absorbable form, the name brand is called Natural Calm. I would get that and some zinc, and then add in the herbs once your nutrition is sound. I'm betting many of the calming herbs are high in magnesium, now that I think of it. www.alternativementalhealth.com has some interesting articles about nutritional deficiencies and mental illness. Magnesium will help!


Excellenct, in addition to adding Mag, a good B Complex and Omega 3s would be beneficial. Learning to BREATH has become crucial for me during my panic attacks... and meditation. I can't say enough good about Yoga for mental clarity and calmness.


----------



## rose_bud79 (Jul 21, 2005)

I am taking a one-a-day prenatal from Rainbow Light, a Cal+Mag2, Omega 3,6,9. Should I add a B-complex and extra zinc on top of that. Or is there already enough B in a prenatal?


----------



## rose_bud79 (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info on the Kava. I'm going to try to take it back. It was actually recommended to me by someone at our natural food store and I informed her that I was breastfeeding still.


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rose_bud79* 
I am taking a one-a-day prenatal from Rainbow Light, a Cal+Mag2, Omega 3,6,9. Should I add a B-complex and extra zinc on top of that. Or is there already enough B in a prenatal?


I was taking a Omega 3,6,9 combo and actually found my anxiety to be worse. I then read that increasing the consumption of O6 can actually make the anxiety symptoms worse.
http://www.mind1st.co.uk/fish-oil-anxiety.asp

I would try to find a straight Omega 3 oil from a wild source. Farmed fish are fed grains which can also raise the O6 factor (thats why wild are preffered).

Since I have switched to a straight O3 wild, my symptoms have been very much improved.

I am not sure about adding more Bs, but all I take is a high potency multi-vitamin and the fish oil and have found that I am a lot less anxious. I have been dealing with anxiety/panic for 15+ years and have not found anything as effective as the O3 oil.

Good luck to you!
Tara


----------

